# Anybody plow with a chevy colorado or gmc canyon



## BIGGB9 (Apr 29, 2004)

Just wanted to know if anyone has plowed with a colorado or canyon. I am buying a crew cab Z71 just wanted to know what to put on western boss fisher Meyer snoway etc.


----------



## smitty3903 (Oct 18, 2006)

a snowway would be the a good plow for that


----------



## BIGGB9 (Apr 29, 2004)

Never use one any reason why snoway. I know weight is a issue on small trucks. I know meyers is 455lbs boss is 400lbs western is 270lbs


----------



## plowinzr2 (Dec 22, 2006)

ive got an 03 s10 zr2 which is what got replaced by the colorado/canyon. i run a 6'9 fisher minute mount which weights about 470 my truck seems to hold it just fine. Im not sure if they changed anything in the suspension or frame to make it more light duty but id check that first


----------



## THEGOLDPRO (Jun 18, 2006)

i met a guy the other night with a new colorado, with a 7 foot blizzard plow, and he loved it.


----------



## Gmgbo (Jan 18, 2005)

goldpro,

where in ct are you from i think i saw you last storm in waterbury.


----------



## J29 (Feb 14, 2006)

I've seen a guy around with a Fisher LD on a four door Canyon. I have no idea if he made any suspension mods though. My mechanic has a four door Colorado with a Fisher Homesteader and loves it. J.


----------



## THEGOLDPRO (Jun 18, 2006)

Gmgbo;385894 said:


> goldpro,
> 
> where in ct are you from i think i saw you last storm in waterbury.


yep it was me, where did you see me???? i plow a doctors office on grand view ave.


----------



## Gmgbo (Jan 18, 2005)

I plow the taco bell on chase ave, I think i saw you on my way up there.


----------



## THEGOLDPRO (Jun 18, 2006)

yeah im sure it was me, have never seen another blue ram like mine out plowing, do you also do the landscaping there in the summer time???? man small world.


----------



## Gmgbo (Jan 18, 2005)

no, hopefully this year i will win the landscaping...Look at it when you get a chance, they guy last year put stone over mulch that was already piled up way to high. Now all the stone is on the sidewalk and you can see the red mulch through the thin layer of stone.


----------



## THEGOLDPRO (Jun 18, 2006)

haha yeah i saw that, i used to eat alot of taco bell, and my brother and i used to laugh all the time at how ugly it all looked. i dont know if i'd want that contract tho it looks like a ***** to maintain, it has that steep bank on the drivethrough side, that just washes out, and tons of garbage.


----------



## Rcgm (Dec 17, 2000)

So I take it you didn't like my rock job at the Bell?xysport 


RCGM
Brad


----------

